# Diplomatic Immunity OOC--Finally Getting Married!



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

OOC talk for Diplomatic Immunity shall continue here--hooray for starting! (finally)


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm here (subscribing)

Where's the IC thread?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

It's not here yet--by the way, I think this may have been smashed by the crash, but do you remember the name of the guy your Sage is coming to meet?

I know Vasha is coming to see Bertram, Tiberius is coming to see Catullus, and the other two are coming to see Reynard.

Note for everyone (I think Vasha actually saw this in character) that the invitations were for the wedding of Ammon "Bertram" (or "Catullus" or "Reynard" or ?) Atreides and Lynestra Tyndarea.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 16, 2006)

Kanarv.

Sent you the email about it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

Dazza, can you post Elmurien in the Rogue's Gallery, here?


----------



## Bront (Aug 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's not here yet--by the way, I think this may have been smashed by the crash, but do you remember the name of the guy your Sage is coming to meet?
> 
> I know Vasha is coming to see Bertram, Tiberius is coming to see Catullus, and the other two are coming to see Reynard.
> 
> Note for everyone (I think Vasha actually saw this in character) that the invitations were for the wedding of Ammon "Bertram" (or "Catullus" or "Reynard" or ?) Atreides and Lynestra Tyndarea.



Actualy, I think Vasha got a note, that wasn't specificly an invitation, but mentioned it as well, and of course was sumarily dismissed by Lynestra   

FYI, you know you can subscribe without posting in a thread, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, I think Vasha got a note, that wasn't specificly an invitation, but mentioned it as well, and of course was sumarily dismissed by Lynestra
> 
> FYI, you know you can subscribe without posting in a thread, right?



 Well, if she didn't have an official invitation before, she got one now  

As for subscribing, yup, I knew that.  I'm not one of the people that always posts to subscribe


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah I know you can subscribe without posting, and often do. Sometimes if I'm gonna be posting on a thread anyways I'll just use the Quick Reply to subscribe too


----------



## unleashed (Aug 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and by the way, there's news of a Gencon Aussie in the works, so you won't have to wait long



There was talk about holding a GenCon here some years ago, but it never eventuated...so I won't hold my breath about mention of another.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> There was talk about holding a GenCon here some years ago, but it never eventuated...so I won't hold my breath about mention of another.



 Ah, well perhaps it is best not to be optimistic, then--besides, even if you guys had a Gencon, it wouldn't have the ENnies anyway


----------



## Bront (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey, I've been having fun at Gencon for years before the ENnies 

There's stuff for just about anyone at Gen Con if you look for it.


----------



## Keia (Aug 17, 2006)

Here and posting.  The background tie in sounds fine . . . now to fine the personality for Ferris again 

Keia

p.s. closing the old OOC thread - okay?


----------



## Keia (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks like I lost my update of Ferris to 4th in the crash . . . I'll get working on it and post it soon, it shouldn't change the character much if at all.

Keia

p.s. Starting gold for a 4th lvl sacra ??  I have 8,000gp - but I believe that was for 3rd - not certain . . .


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 17, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Looks like I lost my update of Ferris to 4th in the crash . . . I'll get working on it and post it soon, it shouldn't change the character much if at all.
> 
> Keia
> 
> p.s. Starting gold for a 4th lvl sacra ??  I have 8,000gp - but I believe that was for 3rd - not certain . . .



 I believe 12000


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 17, 2006)

Please, anyone feel free to post something in the DI IC thread.  It needn't be SBLOCKed, since all the PCs are together now


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 17, 2006)

Didn't know the thread was up yet. Will post soon.


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

So I take it all her efforts to see him before the wedding were for naught?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> So I take it all her efforts to see him before the wedding were for naught?



 She didn't even find out he was back yet until very recently--chances are he actually was not back.  The guests will be arriving before the wedding itself, though


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

So, no Puddles or Ashana?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, no Puddles or Ashana?



 Forgot Puddles   No Ashana, though--she had to head back (plus she wasn't invited because Bertram didn't know she would be here).

Why don't you mention Puddles in a post with his description--I could also do so as well.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 18, 2006)

And were live!  I think this might be my first really outgoing sociable character. Lets see how this goes


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> And were live!  I think this might be my first really outgoing sociable character. Lets see how this goes



 And yet he's still a strange alien entity at the same time


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

Will do.  I'm trying to remember what breed he was.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Will do.  I'm trying to remember what breed he was.



 Is it in the RG?  At least I know there's a picture of him in there


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, though that's small.  he's a riding dog, so he's something bigger.  Something native to the desert.  Brown Lab maybe?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, though that's small.  he's a riding dog, so he's something bigger.  Something native to the desert.  Brown Lab maybe?



 Native to the desert?  There aren't any dogs on Arris--I thought Ashana brought him from Ama?


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

They aren't?  Well, um... probably was a pet or a wedding gift or something.  Chocolate Lab sounds about right for what I invisioned.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> They aren't?  Well, um... probably was a pet or a wedding gift or something.  Chocolate Lab sounds about right for what I invisioned.



 Yeah, Arris isn't much on the cute furry things anymore.  Mostly monstrous man-eating beasts, insects, and of course monstrous man-eating insects.  Chocolate lab works


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi all,

El is,posted in the RG, I'm about to hit the IC - when I did El's purchases I spent 8,000gp as discussed in the other thread - do I need to spend 4,000 more???

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

No, some of us got some coin to spend while leveling up.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 18, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> There was talk about holding a GenCon here some years ago, but it never eventuated...so I won't hold my breath about mention of another.



Amazing what an internet search will pull up these days - Unleashed, check out the sblocked press release - sounds very promising - WooHoo GenCon Brisbane!!!

[sblock=GenConOZ] GenConOZ Reports: Brisbane, Australia - Eventions Creative Event Management Pty Ltd announced that they have signed a license agreement with Gen Con LLC to run the internationally popular Gen Con event in Australia. The event is scheduled to launch on the 3rd July 2008 for four days at the Brisbane Exhibition and Convention Centre, Brisbane, Queensland.

Gen Con is a gaming convention which started in the USA approximately 40 years ago in Lake Geneva as a meeting between friends to play games. Today that name lives on in the gaming industry with conventions run in Indianapolis (USA), California (USA), Paris (France), and the United Kingdom. Gen Con™ conventions attract over 60,000 people world wide, and host a large array of events including Anime, Board Games, Collectible Cards and Miniatures Games, Computer Games, Miniature War Gaming and Role Playing Games. The convention also includes a trade show for the Gaming, Anime and Comic industries.

Ian Houlihan, co-director of Eventions Creative Event Management said, “Gen Con™ is considered legendary amongst Australian gamers, so bringing it to Australia will be a dream come true for most. It will allow them for the first time to experience the atmosphere and buzz that Gen Con™ is renowned for and why it is aptly referred to as ‘The Best Four Days in Gaming’™.”

Brisbane has on its door step some of Australia’s most popular tourist attractions including the Gold Coast, Movie World, Dream World, Sea World, Underwater World and Australia Zoo, home to ‘The Crocodile Hunter’- Steve Irwin. Mr Houlihan went further saying “We not only picked this time of year to coincide with the school holidays throughout Australia, but to link into the timing of vacations for many of our overseas guests. We therefore hope to encourage all gamers across the world to come to Queensland to enjoy what Brisbane has to offer and to get their ‘gaming fix’ as well”.

Eventions Creative Event Management has established a website www.genconoz.com with more information. Alternatively you can contact the organisers at info@genconoz.com. 

About Eventions Creative Event Management
The owners of Eventions Creative Events Management Pty Ltd, Ian and Felice Houlihan, have been involved in managing and organizing gaming conventions since 2001 as a hobby, and followed their dreams by creating their own company this year. Eventions Creative Event Management Pty Ltd not only runs conventions, but also covers conferences, seminars, conventions, corporate events, trade shows, parties and weddings. If you would like to know more about Eventions Creative Event Management e-mail info@eventions.com.au or phone the Eventions Team on 0400 201 444.

About Gen Con LLC
Gen Con LLC produces the largest consumer fantasy, sci-fi and adventure game convention in North America. Its operations include Gen Con™ Indy, Gen Con™ So Cal, Star Wars Celebration, and is the licensee for Gen Con™ Paris and Gen Con™ United Kingdom. The Gen Con LLC Company was founded in May 2002 by former CEO and founder of Wizards of the Coast Peter Adkison, when he purchased the Gen Con Game Fair from Wizards of the Coast. The company is still owned solely by Mr Adkison, and its headquarters are in Seattle, Washington. The company's mission is to create The Best Four Days of Gaming!™ For more information visit the website at www.gencon.com

Gen Con™, the Gen Con™ logo, and The Best Four Days of Gaming!™ are trademarks of Gen Con LLC and are used with permission[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 18, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> No, some of us got some coin to spend while leveling up.



lucky buggers


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 18, 2006)

In RA's spelljamming homebrew each world has its own economy.  Each character gets a different starting gold and different rules on how they can spend it. Its all in the balance that he creates too, which is just amazing how he can keep it all in his head (cause it ain't on paper for the most part).


----------



## Bront (Aug 19, 2006)

You got a name for that inn?  or do I need to make one up?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 19, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> You got a name for that inn?  or do I need to make one up?



 How about the Sleepy Mermaid?


----------



## Bront (Aug 19, 2006)

Sure, sounds good


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 19, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sure, sounds good



 1:29, 1:30, 1:31--now there's our old reaction time!


----------



## Bront (Aug 19, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 1:29, 1:30, 1:31--now there's our old reaction time!



only because my e-mail is hosed at the moment so I can't do anything else.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 19, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> only because my e-mail is hosed at the moment so I can't do anything else.



 Ah, that explains it   Well, if you run out of threads that need posts, you can always post in aTfL


----------



## Bront (Aug 19, 2006)

Having trouble getting motivated there


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 19, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Having trouble getting motivated there



 I might be able to help, perhaps.  Want to say Vanitri collects simple biographical information on each of the victims (name, age, gender, etc)? (Elektra was going to suggest that in a post or two anyway)  You might notice an interesting pattern or two


----------



## Bront (Aug 19, 2006)

Sure.

It was the dead ends that was frustrating.  That and it seems several other characters are stuck in the same situation.  Well, and the fact that Vanitri is a social character, and other players are a more fertile ground for that.  No offense.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 19, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sure.
> 
> It was the dead ends that was frustrating.  That and it seems several other characters are stuck in the same situation.  Well, and the fact that Vanitri is a social character, and other players are a more fertile ground for that.  No offense.



 I don't consider them dead ends so much as excellent starts that just need a bit more prodding 

As for socialness, I do know what you mean.  I wish we'd get another AotCO Wizard and I'd stick 'em into the adventure right now


----------



## Bront (Aug 20, 2006)

Vasha's Dress Randomizer (1d6=5) 
Just because 

(Ugh, that's the dress that she likely would have changed her hair with... let's try again)

Vasha's Dress Randomizer (1d6=2)

Ahh, the comfy one, cool


----------



## Bront (Aug 21, 2006)

Not to complicate things, but what language are we all speaking?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not to complicate things, but what language are we all speaking?



 Does everyone know Eldish or Rowaini?  The official languages of the Lyradar Sphere are those two.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 22, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Does everyone know Eldish or Rowaini?  The official languages of the Lyradar Sphere are those two.



Yes, everyone knows Eldish, and the two with Rowain classes know Rowaini.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 22, 2006)

So I guess we're conversing in Eldish, I hope the valet speaks it as well


----------



## Keia (Aug 23, 2006)

Updated Ferris in the Rogue's gallery.  Just wanted to let everyone know.   

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Updated Ferris in the Rogue's gallery.  Just wanted to let everyone know.
> 
> Keia



 Cool--now he's the same level as everyone else


----------



## Keia (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah . . . figured it was time I leveled the playing field . . . not that I needed to though


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2006)

I think you'll be able to spend more time playing the field than needing it level.


----------



## Keia (Aug 23, 2006)

There is that . . .


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

RA, I think you missed Vasha's reply


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA, I think you missed Vasha's reply



 Oops--I did indeed!


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

They're serving Crystal Meth at the party?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> They're serving Crystal Meth at the party?



 No, you misread that--it's crystalmead, like crystal and mead.  Made from honey and some rare ingredients


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

I know what I read.   You can't hide it


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I know what I read.   You can't hide it



 I didn't edit it or anything--it never said meth


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2006)

trying to catch up... looks like I was 4 pages behind by taking a weekend off reading  almost there


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> trying to catch up... looks like I was 4 pages behind by taking a weekend off reading  almost there



 Feel free to talk to someone that somebody else is already talking to and say you were talking to them beforehand --Mythweaver certainly had the time


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2006)

caught up and posted, but now i have to retire for the night  will have to continue this tomorrow


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> trying to catch up... looks like I was 4 pages behind by taking a weekend off reading  almost there



Yeah, that tends to happen when we're in a social setting. The bonus though, generally, is you don't have to read it all.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yeah, that tends to happen when we're in a social setting. The bonus though, generally, is you don't have to read it all.



 Well, it depends.  If I'm lucky, we get the four pages in a social setting.  If I'm unlucky, everyone decides to let someone else post and I get deer-in-headlights silence   It seems like the larger reception is a big success because people are less willing to have disjoint conversations in time that are going on at once with the same person, but much more willing to engage in the more natural in the real world split conversations that are all going on at more or less the same time among different people


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2006)

I have no problem with disjointed conversations, I was just wasn't on until I jokingly said “Just waiting for Lynestra and Vasha to finish up”.


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2006)

Between being blocked at work and little time in the evenings . . . and when I do have time or manage to get on from work the site is giving me difficulties . . . losing posts, database errors and whatnot.  

I'm trying to get back into the flow . . . but it's slow going . . . and in DI, a lot of reading to catch up on.    

Keia


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 13, 2006)

i know what you mean. having read all that, you could just skip to the end of the 2nd reception stuff and start talking to someone.  there wasnt that much in each of the convos as long as RA can give you an update on who is where now.


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

If you look, you can find a few interesting tidbits about Vasha, but nothing realy exciting, and in theory not everyone is there.  I don't think everyone will get a chance to talk to everyone here, though some will.

This is why I've been quoting when I reply, so it's a bit easier to follow who I'm talking to.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 14, 2006)

Quotes are good. Because the posts are so many at the moment I'm finding I haven't got enough time to read everything (and shouldn't anyway because El isn't part of those conversations) but, saying that, I keep worrying I'm going to miss someone else asking a question of El, or joing a conversation she's in, or leaving the room, or whatever - is there a standard we can adopt to alert each other when something is happening that might affect another PC while we are in this disjointed mode? Does that make sense?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Quotes are good. Because the posts are so many at the moment I'm finding I haven't got enough time to read everything (and shouldn't anyway because El isn't part of those conversations) but, saying that, I keep worrying I'm going to miss someone else asking a question of El, or joing a conversation she's in, or leaving the room, or whatever - is there a standard we can adopt to alert each other when something is happening that might affect another PC while we are in this disjointed mode? Does that make sense?



 It does--you can post something here in the OOC if that happens.  It hasn't so far, though, so it's all good


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, here's something good the skimmers might have missed.  It is a summary of all the girls entering--take note of Helena's entrance, as your PCs would be affected by it insomuch as the description states.



			
				Me said:
			
		

> *The door opens again, and the four ladies enter the reception, all busty and gorgeous visions of beauty, as expected considering Rowaini culture. First into the room are two dark-haired young ladies, one of whom looks about about old enough to be the other's older sister.*
> 
> *The younger, looking to be perhaps just barely twenty, wears her hair neck-length, has bright blue eyes, and carries a book sized about the same as Claudia's sketchbook. She wears several pieces of elegant jewelry that are beautiful without being gaudy and perfect highlight her hair and gown as if they were custom-made. She waves to everyone:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

I caught that one


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I caught that one



 I'm figuring you and unleashed, who were online at about that time, were not the skimmers who had to look for it through backlogs


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm figuring you and unleashed, who were online at about that time, were not the skimmers who had to look for it through backlogs



 Things that everyone noticed, part II--Vasha dumping 4 gallons of water onto Orin and the floor.  This happened after where you guys are right now in your conversations, though.  Just something to keep in mind that you know it happened


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

*snicker*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Things that everyone noticed, part II--Vasha dumping 4 gallons of water onto Orin and the floor.  This happened after where you guys are right now in your conversations, though.  Just something to keep in mind that you know it happened



That timing is going to seem a bit odd for Tiberius, considering he's just finished speaking with Kastor and Vasha was just arriving at that conversation. Plus of course Amber is just going to jump up and leave to get a drink, right after Tiberius asked if she wanted a drink.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> That timing is going to seem a bit odd for Tiberius, considering he's just finished speaking with Kastor and Vasha was just arriving at that conversation. Plus of course Amber is just going to jump up and leave to get a drink, right after Tiberius asked if she wanted a drink.



 Nope, Tiberius won't have the water thing happen yet in his timeline--wait until he talks to his next person for a little while and then it happened


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2006)

I just realized there isn't much information on the Sacra, the church and even the planet of Sancirce.  Ferris doesn't even have a city of origin.  Guess I'm gonna have to call on the wisom and knowledge of Unleashed and Rystil on this one . . . 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> I just realized there isn't much information on the Sacra, the church and even the planet of Sancirce.  Ferris doesn't even have a city of origin.  Guess I'm gonna have to call on the wisom and knowledge of Unleashed and Rystil on this one . . .
> 
> Keia



 Just let me know what kind of info you're looking for--as for a hometown, are you looking for a capital, a smaller yet still-important pilgrimage site, a quiet town, etc?


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2006)

Sacra religious philosophy

Temple structure as far as titles and responsibilities.

The name of the academy that Ferris trained at overly long.

As far a home.  If his mother was a high priestess and his father a noted Champion, it would have to be someplace for both of them to meet, live and work.  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Sacra religious philosophy
> 
> Temple structure as far as titles and responsibilities.
> 
> ...



 [SBLOCK=Sacra Religious Philosophy]In the beginning, there was nothing, except for Circe.  And then Circe created the universe, a tiny singularity that expanded in a flash into complexity that only Her infinite wisdom could comprehend.  The material plane existed first, and Circe created the Inner Planes next to supply matter to the world, and the Ethereal Plane to connect them.  She looked upon Her work and smiled, for it was good.  Her greatest work was the world of Sancirce, meant to be her sacred bastion, an eden upon which She would smile at all times.  And She breathed life into all Her worlds, in Her love and mercy.  First She created plants, and the Vildri arose from these plants.  But the Vildri were wicked and perverse.  Despite being gifted with intelligence and knowledge of all things by Circe, they spurned Her gifts and used them to rebel against Her and attempt to usurp Her power.  Circe was angered by this betrayal, and so She struck the Vildri on all worlds back down to unintelligent plants, and She created the animals to eat upon the plants, and the many races of each world to rule upon the animals.  And those who lived on Her sacred world of Sancirce were called the Sacra, and they were the holiest, most loving, and most perfect race of all, for Circe blessed them with all Her gifts.  But in their love for all creatures, the Sacra, who had knowledge of those who came before, implored Circe to give the Vildri a second chance.  Circe, in Her infinite mercy, agreed.  But the new Vildri were not created with knowledge of all things, for they were brought back only due to the love of the Sacra, their friends and masters.  And Circe created the Upper Planes to celebrate Her joy in Good, and the Astral Plane to connect it to the world.  But the Vildri, learning of the ancient slight against their race, became evil and perverse.  In their wickedness, they began to crave the darkness, and from their hearts, demons, devils, and the Lower Planes were born, and the other Outer Planes were created by Circe as a buffer to protect the Upper Planes from the seeping evil by absorbing and finding a balance.  The Vildri tried to taint Circe's heart with evil, and when that failed, they spread across the many worlds and began to sow worship in demons, and indirectly in false gods, which eventually led to demon worship.  Consorting with demons, they introduced taint to the multiverse, and used it to mutate normal loving creatures into mockeries of Circe's love, possessed of strange heretical powers they called 'magic', but were nothing like the magic of Circe's love.  Circe cried for her people, but the Sacra were strong, and though they loved all things, they learned from the noble sacrifice of the Neutral Outer Planes.  To fight evil, they would have to be ruthless in exterminating it, even as they stayed kind and loving of all that is good. 

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2006)

Very interesting philosophy - thanks !!   It will be interesting to integrate it into Ferris's outlook on life 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Very interesting philosophy - thanks !!   It will be interesting to integrate it into Ferris's outlook on life
> 
> Keia



 Yeah, the whole "all other objects of worship are demons and other magic is tainted" thing is why some people are afraid of the Sacra   More stuff soon!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Ranks]There are several types of ranks, and it is possible to hold a title from a variety of types at the same time.  The three main types are skill rank (starting at Acolyte), local rank (including High Priestess of a local temple, Prioress of a Monastery, or perhaps Cantrix for a psalmist), and hierarchy rank (which is basically similar to a political ranking, with involved names including Archbenefactix).  Of note, the inquisitors have their own hierarchy and rankings, although this does not preclude them from holding skill or local titles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

The Sacra don't really have necessarily 'Academy' type places--it was, I thought, a Monastery or Temple of some sort.  It could be Bellaris, which is a monastic temple that trains Champions. 

High Priestess just means she's in charge of a local temple.  Perhaps a small pilgrimage site with a temple like Syrelle would be good?


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> I just realized there isn't much information on the Sacra, the church and even the planet of Sancirce.  Ferris doesn't even have a city of origin.  Guess I'm gonna have to call on the wisom and knowledge of Unleashed and Rystil on this one . . .
> 
> Keia



Don't look at me, I did a little storytelling about Tiberius' childhood in his trip out from Gyaros and just made it all up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Don't look at me, I did a little storytelling about Tiberius' childhood in his trip out from Gyaros and just made it all up.



 And that usually works (and for small details or large ones that can't fit, I'll correct them).  Thanks to 2LoD, most of whatever you guys make up in specific names can be incorporated.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey Rystil, you missed my post IC (#642).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

By the way--really quick before I miss it: Happy birthday Bront!


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks.  That's my excuse for the trouble with the introduction btw


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> By the way--really quick before I miss it: Happy birthday Bront!



Oops, that way yesterday for me, so it wasn't there when I looked today (damned time difference). Happy birthday Bront!


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Did I say 90 before--I would have been wrong.  It should be somewhere around 125 on average for Praetors (which is where they go Venerable).  Well, 90 might be right if you take into account the ones who died young in battle.  Keep in mind that Venerable age's start age is about average for death for a non-PC.)



You said Praetors had the same aging rate, heights, and weights as humans...so that's what I was working from.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> You said Praetors had the same aging rate, heights, and weights as humans...so that's what I was working from.



 I was wrong when I said that because I'm dumb.  They age the same as humans at the beginning and slow down to age a bit more slowly and then a bit more and then a bit more.  High Praetors live longer than the commoners, and Archons claim that they can live for even longer still, and based on how long they seem youthful, this seems possible, although none has been around long enough to prove it.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

So, have you got any actual figues I can put in the setting document?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> So, have you got any actual figues I can put in the setting document?




```
Low Praetor  14     32     50     72  +2d20   
High Praetor 15     40     75     125 +3d20
Archon       17     100    ???   ???  +???
```


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

You should get it for all races while you're at it 

that, and ht and weight charts.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> You should get it for all races while you're at it
> 
> that, and ht and weight charts.



 It's boring to guesstimate numbers though.  I prefer just comparing them as > or < some other race instead.  Telling me to do boring numbers charts is a bad plan


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

Okay, corrected the post that was relevant to, and added it to the setting document.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay, corrected the post that was relevant to, and added it to the setting document.



 I think you forgot my comment that the Venerable limit itself is the general average--some people die of natural causes before veen hitting Venerable.  PCs are a step above


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

We're just trying to get as much of this documented as we can 

Someday, I may compile this into an indexed PDF.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's boring to guesstimate numbers though.  I prefer just comparing them as > or < some other race instead.  Telling me to do boring numbers charts is a bad plan



I'm sure we'll get it all hammered out eventually...after all it's not too bad in small bits, right?


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think you forgot my comment that the Venerable limit itself is the general average--some people die of natural causes before veen hitting Venerable.  PCs are a step above



Fine, I'll go fix it again, even though the aging charts aren't just for PCs.   Though that means then, that even Rowaini live longer than normal humans.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Fine, I'll go fix it again, even though the aging charts aren't just for PCs.   Though that means then, that even Rowaini live longer than normal humans.



 I said a Rowaini would be lucky to hit 90.  70 is average


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I said a Rowaini would be lucky to hit 90.  70 is average



Well Plydek didn't answer Tiberius' question then, as he asked what the average lifespan was, not what someone might reach if they were lucky.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well Plydek didn't answer Tiberius' question then, as he asked what the average lifespan was, not what someone might reach if they were lucky.



 Bwahahaha!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

Post 814 is for everyone 

That said, if anyone in the set {Elmurien, Mythweaver, Ferris} would like to continue a thread in an SBLOCK to talk to more people (or in Ferris's case to do more RPing and help him solidify Ferris and the Sacra philosophy), I'd love to.


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow . . . 200 posts since Friday at five . . . very neat.  That's way too much reading to trying and catch up on in a few minutes . . . ,

I'm thinking this one might a bit too fast for me.    It's probably best to step away early rather than later.     

Keia


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 18, 2006)

Just skip it all, I did. RA has been posting here any particular posts everyone should read (almost none).  They are all isolated conversations that do not involve our characters.


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Just skip it all, I did. RA has been posting here any particular posts everyone should read (almost none).  They are all isolated conversations that do not involve our characters.




Well, that's true  . . . I would just hate to hold things up on the weekends when I'm unlikely to be able to post.  Especially when it seems to be heir most active times.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Just skip it all, I did. RA has been posting here any particular posts everyone should read (almost none).  They are all isolated conversations that do not involve our characters.



 Erekose is correct.  Also, based on previous experience with similar adventures, I expect this to slow to a crawl so slow it makes everyone want to cry soon enough 

Keia--just look for the last reply to Ferris.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Well, that's true  . . . I would just hate to hold things up on the weekends when I'm unlikely to be able to post.  Especially when it seems to be heir most active times.
> 
> Keia



 You're unlikely to hold things up--I expect it to get *much* slower once I stop allowing unleashed and Bront from having little parallel threads that they can do on their own.  They have the advantage of having played Vasha and Tiberius solo before and know how to react in character, plus they're always fast, so they often get to say a lot.  I expect a similar pace for a bit when people go off to do their own thing right now.  Then it will get slow, I suspect.


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, the only thing slowing Vasha down was Keia making out with Atreus's wife.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

That's right, as I think Tiberius about one to two full conversations behind Vasha. Tiberius didn't talk to Leda, had a few lines with Orin--none of which were his, and chatted with Amber for a short time before leaving her with Claudia...though he did talk to Claudia for a while too. Yeah, no-one got to talk to Ferris' divan partner.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> That's right, as I think Tiberius about one to two full conversations behind Vasha. Tiberius didn't talk to Leda, had a few lines with Orin--none of which were his, and chatted with Amber for a short time before leaving her with Claudia...though he did talk to Claudia for a while too. Yeah, no-one got to talk to Ferris' divan partner.



 I think it was about even in total due to Claudia talks.  Vasha probably got a slight amount more due to some of hers being a bit longer, though some were shorter--neither of them said much to Orin.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think it was about even in total due to Claudia talks.  Vasha probably got a slight amount more due to some of hers being a bit longer, though some were shorter--neither of them said much to Orin.



Don't know about that, as there were frequently multiple Vahsa posts between each of mine.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 19, 2006)

weekends are generally an issue for me too. i expect this will calm down to VP levels soon. (i hope)


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

Unleashed, I just had an image of someone saying that last part to their wife. 

It didn't go over well 

Of course, this is fantasy


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes, well working from no knowledge of the person what-so-ever, I have little Tiberius can say that's going to sound good.


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, Vasha might be willing to help if she wasn't irked by your wife


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, Vasha might be willing to help if she wasn't irked by your wife



 That's okay--Claudia thinks Vasha is a bubble-headed bimbo


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's okay--Claudia thinks Vasha is a bubble-headed bimbo



She's just inocent, and has better things to do than figure out the meaning of existance.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> She's just inocent, and has better things to do than figure out the meaning of existance.



 That and she also had to have something repeated to her like three times once and didn't understand it--I think Claudia and Tiberius had a laugh about that one in private


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

I still can't find where she was told there would be a break after the 2nd reception, and El missed it too.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 20, 2006)

El missed a lot!!! Have a weekend, come back and there's another 8 pages of posts  - I'm trying to catch up but have to go out and DJ in an hour or so.


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

No problem.  we're getting a chance to change, but Vasha's busy right now


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

Rystil, looks like you missed one of my IC posts again (#859).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil, looks like you missed one of my IC posts again (#859).



 Oops!  got it!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

D2D, Vasha is talking to Elmurien in post 940.  Just a heads up


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> D2D, Vasha is talking to Elmurien in post 940.  Just a heads up



Beat me to it


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 21, 2006)

Cheers guys, caught it before checking in here


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Cheers guys, caught it before checking in here



 Aha!  You beat us to it then


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Cool, replied


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2006)

Finally got through the 12 pages since my last post - my apologies.  Managed a post and a quick review of everything on other threads . . . hopefully I can do some more before the IT adman gets back in the office     

Keia


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

RA, any comments on El fitting into any of Vasha's dresses?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA, any comments on El fitting into any of Vasha's dresses?



 Ah, yes.  El is taller but anorexic, right?  The Shadowstuff dress is clingy, so it could fit despite someone being thinner, but none of Vasha's dresses can actually stretch to fit someone taller, so if she isn't close in height, it probably isn't going to work.  Was it something like a half foot difference?  That's too much if I recall the number right.


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah, 7 inches (and 12 pounds).  I figured the shadowstuff might have stretched, but if not, we'll find something


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

Rystil...you missed another of my IC posts (#960).


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I still can't find where she was told there would be a break after the 2nd reception, and El missed it too.



Well, I went and found it for you, since I had a little time and nothing to reply to here.  

The first time we were told about the break is here after Vasha asks the valet if there is some place to freshen up, and the second time is here after she asked the butler...after which Tiberius and Claudia had a little laugh about it.


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

FYI, anyone here (actualy, just anyone) is welcome to check out my new forums on my reciently purchased website 

http://forums.bront.org

I need to test them out.  I'll be upgrading them soon, but knowing any features people want, and stuff like that, would be good.

(Yeah, some of you know allready, sue me)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

Been to have a quick look. As for features, I wouldn't know what to add.


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, I'm just playing right now, but I hope it's a fun place.  I'll probably offer to run Maverick Weirdo's Enworld DR game there, since it should be up and easy to access.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

D2D, the dress doesn't fit because El's build is too far removed from Vasha's. 

Also, your turn in aTfL Bront


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

You're up


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

RA, cade posted in IA


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

You're too quick sometimes, Rystil...I edited Tiberius' post right after I posted it, and I have a feeling that may change part of your post.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> You're too quick sometimes, Rystil...I edited Tiberius' post right after I posted it, and I have a feeling that may change part of your post.



 It says exactly what I thought it said--what's the edit?


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It says exactly what I thought it said--what's the edit?



The first part was originally longer, about expectations, and I thought Claudia referred to part of that...apparently not though by your reply.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> The first part was originally longer, about expectations, and I thought Claudia referred to part of that...apparently not though by your reply.



 Ah, I don't think I saw the original--what did it say?  I think I only saw the thing that said he expected the same.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, I don't think I saw the original--what did it say?  I think I only saw the thing that said he expected the same.



Don't recall exactly, but I realised it didn't make sense right after I posted it, so I cut it.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

Hmm, I think the bit I cut it was along the lines of him not expecting any more of her than he would of himself. Which I why I thought you'd replied to that, as that's what the first part of your post seems to be about.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Hmm, I think the bit I cut it was along the lines of him not expecting any more of her than he would of himself. Which I why I thought you'd replied to that, as that's what the first part of your post seems to be about.



 Maybe, though it seems to fit pretty well.


----------



## Keia (Sep 25, 2006)

Rystil,

At what age would someone enter the monastery for schooling and training?  I noted in my background that my brother was born shortly aft my acceptance into the monastery . . . just looking at what that age would actually be.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> At what age would someone enter the monastery for schooling and training?  I noted in my background that my brother was born shortly aft my acceptance into the monastery . . . just looking at what that age would actually be.
> 
> Keia



 It depends--if one's parents are also a priestess and champion, it might not be for quite a bit, since they would be considered competent to raise him or her.  In general, someone competent to teach Circe's ways should be teaching a child starting from somewhere between 7 and 10, younger for girls and later for boys.


----------



## Keia (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks . . . I'm going to say that Ferris was going to be schooled at home for a longer period, but it was decided to move him to the monastery when his mother became pregant and would have other duties to attend to.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Thanks . . . I'm going to say that Ferris was going to be schooled at home for a longer period, but it was decided to move him to the monastery when his mother became pregant and would have other duties to attend to.
> 
> Keia



 Sure thing


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2006)

Everyone ready to skip to the party, then?


----------



## unleashed (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm happy to skip forward if no one else has anything to do.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 26, 2006)

definitely. hope to have time to keep up with posting. i think we are needing a new thread in a hundred posts or so, do we want to do that now or after the party?


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2006)

Yep, was waiting for one or two more posts from Daz, but we can fake the hair stuff.  Vasha will just do her hair with El's help like how Helena suggested, though she'll try to take a potentialy Valsian slant if need be.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2006)

Sure--Vasha was there long enough to know a few Valsian haristyles.  Next post will be for everyone then


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

Not that I'm in a hurry or anything, but did you miss my last post IC Rystil, or are we waiting?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Not that I'm in a hurry or anything, but did you miss my last post IC Rystil, or are we waiting?



 I saw it--Claudia pretty much agrees with his sentiment and is going to keep cuddling   (unless you made another one that goes further).  Then again, you _did_ say to slow down.  Make up your mind


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

No problem then and I'm happy for them to stay that way for a while at least...likely until someone arrives and interrupts them.   Oh, I did make up my mind...I want the speed suited to my whims.   

Just thought I'd better check though, as I've had three posts missed in this game recently.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> No problem then and I'm happy for them to stay that way for a while at least...likely until someone arrives and interrupts them.   Oh, I did make up my mind...I want the speed suited to my whims.
> 
> Just thought I'd better check though, as I've had three posts missed in this game recently.



 No worries--I did see it   Anyway, the likely person to break them up is Mythweaver, and looks like Erekose headed to sleep at 10:47 PM his time


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

yah yah, I went to bed early on a friday night. Thats what having a kid will do to you.  Little munchkin has so much energy, he wears me out pretty early.  Oh to be back in university.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> yah yah, I went to bed early on a friday night. Thats what having a kid will do to you.  Little munchkin has so much energy, he wears me out pretty early.  Oh to be back in university.



 College is fun stuff   Ah, the late nights, the problem sets, the memories...


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

problem sets? I got my degree in history  Early modern european history to be exact.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> problem sets? I got my degree in history  Early modern european history to be exact.



 Ah, HASS classes.  I take those for fun.  So little work compared to a class with problem sets.  Just readings and essays.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

yup and who really needs to do the readings if you are good at bsing your way through the essays


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> yup and who really needs to do the readings if you are good at bsing your way through the essays



 Well, readings are important for class discussions (well, unless you have big classes for your HASSes, I prefer the cosy small ones where you discuss a lot).  That said, in classes like Shakespeare or Foundations of Western Culture where I've _already_ read the books, I can discuss without reading at all--glee!


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

i preferred the seminars too, small is definitely best. even then I didn't read nearly close to everything I should've.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> i preferred the seminars too, small is definitely best. even then I didn't read nearly close to everything I should've.



 Heh, I rarely had to read due to taking classes on things I liked (and had mostly already read), but that didn't stop me from discussing all the time.  I hadn't realised just how much my prof liked me in Shakespeare until he e-mailed me two weeks ago (I took the class two *years* ago) to ask me to do a photo-shoot for a magazine displaying the software we used for movie clips in the class, since he liked my essays so much.  I mean, I knew I had an 'A' in the class, but I never knew I left such an impression


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

nice  i dont think I left that much of an impression on any prof at university.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> nice  i dont think I left that much of an impression on any prof at university.



 Yeah, too bad I'm, y'know, a Computer Science major


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

true. hope you left an impression on your comp sci profs too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> true. hope you left an impression on your comp sci profs too.



 Nope--not usually.  Those classes were usually rather large and difficult to get to know the prof.  Hopefully between my one prof I took with a fun small discussion class (and now work with in AI research) and my former recitation instructor from my intro class who bet on me to get 100% for her on the test and win her a pool (that was a funny story--I got 99% because of a mistake in the lectures telling me to do it, though what I wrote was wrong, and she convinced me to ask for the point back and I felt like a jackass because I knew people with 60% or lower.  I did get it back though  )  and then knew me when I took her grad class, I'll have some good references


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

good good, my university room mate who did his masters in cognitive science and is working on his phd in computer science at Waterloo in Ontario.  AI is a fascinating field.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> good good, my university room mate who did his masters in cognitive science and is working on his phd in computer science at Waterloo in Ontario.  AI is a fascinating field.



 Ah CogSci.  I'm doing a lab in that to fulfill my institute lab requirement (long story short, we don't have an AI lab, so I got mad and took the cogsci one).  I don't even have either of the intro entry-level CogSci classes, either, but the prof let me in


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

if they are anything like the ones my friend taught, you probably don't need them.  the intro ones were rather broad in topic as it is a discipline that involves so many other ones.  any ways i'm off for tonight. see you on again tomorrow.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 3, 2007)

Okay I need help with this adventure. I've kinda lost the impetus on this one.  I can no longer keep all the NPCs in my head and I was getting frustrated at a lack of clues.  We've actually got a lead from the last post, though I don't know how far that will lead or if it is just prejudice.  But I look at the name mentioned and I draw a blank.

So in hopes of regaining the momentum on this adventure I'd like to draw up a persona dramatis as well as a few things we've picked up so far.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

That clue probably isn't very major.  You're about to get more info after the chat with Thyestes, and it may or may not be helpful (you were going to get it first thing the second morning, but you scheduled an early-bird meeting with Thyestes, so you get it second).

Here's my list--you can start from here and add the clues you found:

House Atreides

Atreus-Lord Atreides V, dour and unsmiling, takes care of the family finances, very serious about doing his job  
Aerope-his wife, dark hair, wears skimpy clothing and sleeps around

Ammon-#1 son
Amber-daughter, short neck-length dark hair, into jewelery and poison
Orin-little son, sportsman and hunter, trained in combat and an angry drunk

Thyestes-uncle, spends a lot of time with his new Larakese girlfriend
Hirunao Kurai-uncle's Larakese lover

House Tyndarea

Tyrus-His Royal Majesty, King Tyrus Tyndarea III, Keeper of the Sacred Tower, Sovereign of Lacadia.
Leda-wife, queen, visited by celestials who claimed to be Tyrus

Lynestra-heiress and princess
Helena-half-celestial sister
Kastor-younger brother, raises horses, politically astute, feigns beinga womaniser
Plydek-half-celestial brother, skilled fighter and general believer in do-goodery


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> if they are anything like the ones my friend taught, you probably don't need them.  the intro ones were rather broad in topic as it is a discipline that involves so many other ones.  any ways i'm off for tonight. see you on again tomorrow.



 Oh, by the way--thought I'd comment since I noticed this was our last post.  I got my second A+ ever at MIT in that class, even though it was mostly for seniors in CogSci   I also loved and lost, but that's a story for another day


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 3, 2007)

ah see had I remembered that Plydek was half-celestial I wouldnt have considered it much of a lead either.  Thank you for putting that together.

Yeah for A+ congrats, sounds like quite the feat for MIT.  The second story, I've heard, no worries you'll find someone again soon enough.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> ah see had I remembered that Plydek was half-celestial I wouldnt have considered it much of a lead either.  Thank you for putting that together.
> 
> Yeah for A+ congrats, sounds like quite the feat for MIT.  The second story, I've heard, no worries you'll find someone again soon enough.



 It isn't your fault--you may have never gotten that information (the half-celestial thing) in the first place--not everyone did.  I noted a marked lack of information-sharing


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 3, 2007)

That might explain it, might've had something to do with Mythweaver instantly turning to his companions to ask their alibis right off the bat.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> That might explain it, might've had something to do with Mythweaver instantly turning to his companions to ask their alibis right off the bat.



 Yeah, can't be held accountable for info you never had.  Those are my only crib notes for the adventure, so now you know as much about the adventure as I do  (Note: those really are the only notes I had, but the last part was just being flippant )


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 3, 2007)

one would hope so, you seem to have a plot going but you never know


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> one would hope so, you seem to have a plot going but you never know



 Oh, I have it all figured out.  I've even told several people the whole thing.  They usually throw things at me


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 3, 2007)

that I'd believe. I like your plots, VP is my favorite so far.  I'm just feeling like this one got a little lost in my head and I need to bring it back together.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> that I'd believe. I like your plots, VP is my favorite so far.  I'm just feeling like this one got a little lost in my head and I need to bring it back together.



 VP is interesting--lots of fighting, and you guys have finished most of the adventure, unlike most of the others.  Hopefully Obscurity has fun with the trial of Autumn thanks to magic despite lower acrobatic skills--Knowing most people's blinding hatred for logic puzzles, you're all probably lucky you sent the NPC into Winter


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 3, 2007)

lol lets just hope you dont kill her out of hand.

EDIT: the NPC that is.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> lol lets just hope you dont kill her out of hand.
> 
> EDIT: the NPC that is.



 Don't worry--Lyssa likes logic puzzles


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 3, 2007)

good thing she has an affinity for winter and you wrote that into the adventure


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> good thing she has an affinity for winter and you wrote that into the adventure



 I actually expected you guys to do Arylyra before the ship, so I figured M'ress would do Winter


----------



## unleashed (Jan 4, 2007)

Damn, missed the logic puzzle. Though with the adventure as it's set up, I was never a chance for getting it.  

No rush, but when are we going to continue our VP trials?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm in the middle of mine tryin not to get zapped.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 5, 2007)

Maybe I'm not going to have much to do then... or perhaps Rystil just forgot where mine is as I don't even have a starting post yet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 5, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm not going to have much to do then... or perhaps Rystil just forgot where mine is as I don't even have a starting post yet.



 Slight timing issue--Trayah's technically starts after the others are underway, but Bront went into a short posting hiatus, so I couldn't do Trayah's yet.  Since Bront seems to be back, I could start it now


----------



## unleashed (Jan 5, 2007)

No problem, I'll wait.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 5, 2007)

Though, if you want to push on with Tiberius and Claudia at some point...


----------



## Bront (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm not dead yet!  (yeah DR!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 6, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm not dead yet!  (yeah DR!)



 You also have excellent AC.  May want to Barkskin to push that up even higher


----------



## Bront (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, I've been pondering that, but trying not to die is at the top of my list.

Should have taken some healing spells...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, too bad you can't sub out for those like you can with summonings.


----------



## Bront (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, and those take too long to cast


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 6, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, and those take too long to cast



 If you have more throwing axes, you could always stall with Entangle and alternate between them and arrows.


----------



## Bront (Jan 6, 2007)

I think I do.  otherwise I might roll by one.  I technicaly can have the Bow in the off hand when I throw.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 6, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think I do.  otherwise I might roll by one.  I technicaly can have the Bow in the off hand when I throw.



 Yes you can, and it takes no action to shift it to both hands again.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Rystil, are you introducing a new character in Elektra or is that supposed to be Amber?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 2, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Hey Rystil, are you introducing a new character in Elektra or is that supposed to be Amber?



 Yes it is.  Elektra means Amber in Greek.  I get them confused.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

Erekose--Mythweaver doesn't have the Byblan racial abilities on his character sheet.  Did I forget to tell you that he had them and then you didn't ask


----------



## Bront (Apr 20, 2007)

*Poke*

This one still going?  I'm regaining time, so I'm willing to crawl back in if you'll have me.

Otherwise I'll take Vasha and... well, go recruiting to invade Arris


----------



## unleashed (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes, still going... just very slowly as we try to discover what's happened.


----------



## Bront (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, it wasn't exactly moving fast when I left.

RA, what have you done to account for me?  I see I spoke at the funeral, and there's been a second murder?


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

*Pokes* RA?  Once i know where I am I can actualy do something.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> *Pokes* RA?  Once i know where I am I can actualy do something.



 Vasha's may be still asleep right now--Tiberius and Mythweaver got up rather early for an interrogation of some guards.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2007)

I think we only woke Feris cause we needed his spells. Though I had had an idea to see if Vasha could speak with the horses in the stables and was intending to stop by and see her before interrogating the guards so that she didn't cast it in the morning. Don't remember if I did that or not.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I think we only woke Feris cause we needed his spells. Though I had had an idea to see if Vasha could speak with the horses in the stables and was intending to stop by and see her before interrogating the guards so that she didn't cast it in the morning. Don't remember if I did that or not.



 I think you didn't, but I remember you mentioned thinking about it.  We can retcon and say you did so that Bront can have Vasha separately talking to the horses.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2007)

sounds good to me.


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

Woho!  I'm needed!


----------

